

DER SPIEGEL: Are the intelligence services out of control? - 001sky
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/interview-with-john-mccain-on-nsa-spying-on-angela-merkel-a-932721.html

======
3327
The existence of the question suggests the answer. IF they were not there
would be no questioning. The old saying goes, 'IF you have a doubt, then there
is no doubt'. That being said, if there is debate that they are out of
control, it is very likely that they are.

